# McGuires Clay Bar is AWESOME!



## AlanSr (Jan 4, 2008)

I decided to give the clay bar a shot the other day because I had a few extra bucks. I never thought I needed because I am VERY paticular about taking care of my cars. I normally wax them about 1x every 6 weeks.

I used on my wife's cadi and I was blown away at the results, it removed imperfections that I couldn't even see. "you see the stuff on the clay when your done". The entire car litterally looks like glass and is smoother than any waxing I've done.

You can feel the ground in dirt and grime coming off, the front bumper that "had" bug residue is now crystal clear.

I used it on my friends head lights and it took off the yellow film that builds up on them.

I highly recomend it to everyone!!!


----------



## Aramz06 (Mar 2, 2008)

Awesome, McGuires has the best products for car detaling!


----------



## raspantienator (Nov 20, 2007)

:agree

I used it and the GTO looks and feels like liquid red.

Comes with 2 bars so I may use the second bar in the fall.:cheers


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Aramz06 said:


> Awesome, McGuires has the best products for car detaling!


:agree I love thier products!!


----------

